# Moaning?



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Why women moan: Because they realize that they wanted and INTP and they got with an ESFJ.
JK, but I am illustrating the niceguy-badboy divide from the niceguy side.
Still taken, so don't question me, or, DOCTOR OCTOGONAPUS BLAH!


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

assbiscuits said:


> We all know it isn't natural, but it's still so sexy. But, it just doesn't come naturally to me, I do like whispering people's names though and letting out gasps and stuff, maybe soft moaning to reassure them. Sometimes I honestly can't help myself, but I don't start whooping and screaming and saying "Yes, yes yes!" and all that fake staff.
> 
> But all that screaming and panting, does anyone here actually do it? Did anyone ever experience someone who does it? What do you think of moaning like girls do in porn? That same moaning that girls do, thinking they're sexy when really they're just mimicking pornstars. Which is proof to me, that females do watch porn more than we're led to believe :wink:.
> 
> Ps. I find the icon for the relationship and sex section to be offensive, it's just a male and female sign *huffs*. Nah I'm just joking, I'm not the in-your-face gay type, I'm the on-your-face gay type :tongue:


umm well the top paragraph is good. but yea there is ...too much. like a lot of asians do it in porn. They sound like squirrels. "AHHHHHHHH AHHHHHHHHHHHH OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE".....yea no. 

in porn it just seems really fake. but if it actually feels good to you....i want you to moan. moaning is very hot....when you mean it. 


to be honest....in bed i exaggerate a little bit. My girlfriend thought it was hot when i would....sort of grunt....not like lumberjack grunt....but sexual release of tension. 

Oh random side note. Do other women like watching guys masturbate? Cause my girlfriend did....I dunno how common that is. ( I don't mind it personally)


----------



## giraffe11 (Jan 14, 2010)

thehigher said:


> to be honest....in bed i exaggerate a little bit. My girlfriend thought it was hot when i would....sort of grunt....not like lumberjack grunt....but sexual release of tension.
> 
> Oh random side note. Do other women like watching guys masturbate? Cause my girlfriend did....I dunno how common that is. ( I don't mind it personally)


You make it sound like lumberjack grunts are bad... I for one have always thought lumberjacks were hot.

Masturbation-watching, YES.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

The Higher:

A guy once asked if I wanted to watch him and I said, "sure" because it seemed the polite thing to do. but actually, it
turned me off. Having said that, I didn't love him so I think that had a lot to do with it.

Perhaps if I did love the guy I would enjoy watching him perform such an intimate act on himself. 
Yes, I can see that.


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

thehigher said:


> Oh random side note. Do other women like watching guys masturbate?


Absofuckinglutely!

Errr... I mean...

Yes, yes I do.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

giraffe11 said:


> You make it sound like lumberjack grunts are bad... I for one have always thought lumberjacks were hot.
> 
> Masturbation-watching, YES.


k well ...now that i know lumberjacking is safe... it was a tad bit lumberjack.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Heavy breathing, panting, those short giggles before gasping for air... Yes. 

Porn talk is just hilarious. A girl actually said the word cock to me once and I almost pssed myself laughing.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

android654 said:


> Heavy breathing, panting, those short giggles before gasping for air... Yes.
> 
> Porn talk is just hilarious. A girl actually said the word cock to me once and I almost pssed myself laughing.


what was the context?


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

android654 said:


> Porn talk is just hilarious. A girl actually said the word cock to me once and I almost pssed myself laughing.





thehigher said:


> what was the context?


I second this question.

If you'd worked her up so much she was gagging and begging for cock... it'd be more than a bit weird if you just laughed.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

decided said:


> I second this question.
> 
> If you'd worked her up so much she was gagging and begging for cock... it'd be more than a bit weird if you just laughed.


exactly ...gah please tell me that wasn't the context


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes, I like watching guys masturbate, but only if I'm personally attracted to them. I especially like the idea of a guy masturbating while thinking about me, and letting me know that I am his fantasy.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

snail said:


> I especially like the idea of a guy masturbating while thinking about me, and letting me know that I am his fantasy.


i figured that was the idea


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

thehigher said:


> what was the context?


 
While making out on her bed, she tried to slide off of me in a sexy way (not accomplished). She knelt in front of me and said "give me your cock." It was quite easily the most out of place laugh in my life so far.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

moon said:


> You've never heard someone say mmmm after biting into something?


Yeah, that's what I'm saying. I have _never_ heard anyone involuntarily moan after biting into some food. I have never heard: "_mmm_" or "oh _god_ ..." or "that waffle was _orgasmic_." Okay, maybe I have heard that last part, but she was just being polite.

Also, from what I have deduced (and you can watch a Dane Cook sketch to verify) girls typically *do not* like to see a guy touching himself. Somewhat contradicting is that about 95% of those girls will still want to *touch themselves* in front of someone else. And that's not one of those meteorological "95% chance of rain that never materializes." It's a real 95%.

*Thanks for the equality ladies!!*
Ahem.

Oh, the other thing that's cool to make a girl is whimper. Not in a bad way, but in the "I'm not getting enough" way. Then you tell them to say dirty things and reward them for it. ^_^

EDIT: I'm a little out of it right now, so excuse me if this somehow went over my head, but since when does a girl saying "give me your cock" equate something humorous? SHE WANTS YOUR COCK, GIVE IT TO HER FOR GOD'S SAKES, MAN. Christ. I think I have a de-mot for this situation, but I can hardly navigate my browser as it is. FF spellchecker FTW. Heh, "spellcheck" isn't a word, but "spellchecker" is. Stupid verb-nouns that make no sense. Okay, done.
EDIT2: Wait, I think I got it. The clue was "she tried to slide off my bed in a sexy way (not accomplished)" so is she fat? That'd totally make me laugh. Cock-goblins are the worst. But yeah, that'd be your only excuse, dude. =P


----------



## NastyCat (Sep 20, 2009)

Moaning is weird. I find heavy breathing a lot more attractive than mindless screaming.

I watch porn without sound for two reasons: I dislike the moaning, and I dislike the porno music.

I am switched off by dialogue that doesn't sound right... kinda like what android544 was talking about


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

_I _moan. And it's _toootally_ natural.
There's a difference between a *moan* and a _scream_. Shades of gray people, shades of gray.



These responses kill me.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

moon said:


> _I _moan. And it's _toootally_ natural.
> There's a difference between a *moan* and a _scream_. Shades of gray people, shades of gray.
> 
> 
> ...


Please tell that to the screamo band that just ruined my hearing. =(

Also, I agree with your sentiment and last remark.

And on a personal note to all the girls that do moan out there: thanks. It makes our job that much easier to know what we're doing right.


----------



## εmptε (Nov 20, 2008)

I was hyper and really with this thread until snail said "a guy masturbating and thinking of me". My mind went blank. I couldn't think. I didn't want to think. I had to run back to the first page and reread and than skip her post to get my mind to stop freaking out on me.

 Joke


I love female moaning. I find it to be one of the sexiest things ever. I'm pretty quiet myself. Like ninja assassin quiet. However, I love when a female moans and when she hits that high pitch. I feel like I'm getting high off soundwaves.


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

android654 said:


> While making out on her bed, she tried to slide off of me in a sexy way (not accomplished). She knelt in front of me and said "give me your cock." It was quite easily the most out of place laugh in my life so far.


LOL, well I think that laughter and sex are actually very mixy things. Helps you relax.
Unless someone is being laughed *at*. That could really kill the moment.



εmptε;243997 said:


> I love female moaning. I find it to be one of the sexiest things ever. I'm pretty quiet myself. Like ninja assassin quiet. However, I love when a female moans and when she hits that high pitch. I feel like I'm getting high off soundwaves.


High pitch eh?

I don't moan in high pitch. I'm more guttural. Mid-range I guess.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

android654 said:


> While making out on her bed, she tried to slide off of me in a sexy way (not accomplished). She knelt in front of me and said "give me your cock." It was quite easily the most out of place laugh in my life so far.


K.... those words don't really turn me off .... but i can see how it would with the wrong girl.


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

assbiscuits said:


> Or maybe it's cause I don't want to be caught, I never have enough privacy, it's hard to find when you're my age.
> 
> Being an introvert has nothing to do with it lol.
> 
> ...


i see i see, well im gay! so i dont wanna get into details for fear of offending the str8-ees. but we moan like they do in porn... lol 
my motto for that "it hurts so good" hehehehehe #manically giggles#


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

No, I'm not offended, sorry if I took on that tone, nobody's offended me in anyway. No it was thehigher and snail and all going off randomly, it was funny though lol. 

Kissing is sexual, because of what it's developed into, but it isn't related to sex, we invented it by ourselves. That's what I meant.

I value your opinion too, Lilsnowy, it's sensual and romantic and makes me wana kiss someone, and you've a strong argument with the breath thing. I guess we'll agree to disagree?

Also, I can orgasm, very easily, it's not a hard task, at all lol. But I was with someone, and they never once "pulsed" after they went off screaming and gasping and whooping and all the rest (I always have to check, don't ask me why). So that's made me a little suspicious, too.

I do have a theory though, for why I have to force it. I believe the autism spectrum is the fault of taking a step back in evolution, as in, we're under developed, that would be why low functioning autism people wouldn't have very high iqs and high functioning autism are somewhere between, though they usually have an average or above average intelligence (I can't explain that). I think that it is possble childern are born that take a step back in evolution. 

I think those of the autism spectrum are linked to one of the last forms of humans before we are today(homosapians). There's another theory that says women only started to orgasm recently, that it was seen as irrelevant before, but now, in order for women to want to have babies, maybe that change was made. In order for them to want to have sex, maybe moaning was a way of telling your partner you're enjoying it so you should keep going or something? So maybe that's the way of a woman saying, keep doing me, you're the one I'm making offspring with :tongue: and that's maybe why women moan more than men?

Anyway, well, if this is underdeveloped in me, a mix of autism with neurotypical quilities, maybe that's why I orgasm but don't moan? But just like eye contact, social cues etc I have to learn them because they're necassary at times? 

The reason I think that the autism spectrum is a step back in evolution is that, it's possible that can happen right? But some people think it's a step ahead, which is believable too, to me anyway. 

And, it would explain why:

We don't express emotions like neurotypicals do because that was a feature that arised overtime (don't know why, I suppose it is very useful for survival but I don't know why that didn't happen back in a step or so, but I do believe humans are always correcting themselves, like with the orgasm things maybe that was something that had to change)
It explains why we find it hard to make eye contact (because maybe it was threatening back then to look someone in the eyes, or maybe we don't find it useful to look into someone's eyes to see how they're feeling)
It explains our odd sexuality and how it's common for us to be attracted to the same sex or none at all (bonobos, an animal closely linked to humans, have homosexual relationships, if they're closely related to humans then maybe this served some purpose along the line of developing. Maybe it was to keep population to a minimum, I'm not sure, I only know there's a link).
It explains why I'm not (or most under the autism spectrum) afraid of real dangerous threats, as if that was needed for hunting. I mean, when I was little I'd run off from home so many times and I'd never feel scared off the "big scary world" I still don't and it gets me into a lot of trouble :crying:.
It would explain why we have such sensitive hearing, we notice small sounds nobody else notices, that would come in handy for hunting.
And maybe, it would explain why we don't like to be touched (well I do, just only if I'm in a relationship). Remember I said before I wanted to see why humans enjoyed touching so much and maybe that's why kissing is important? 

There's also some proof in our body's, for this theory. People with autism are oftentimes flat footed (which as you can imagine is hard to do ballet with :dry like people were a step back.
As well as that there's a lump at the back of most autistic people's heads that's similiar to a link back in evolution (sorry, I can't remember specific names but I'm trying to make this quick anyways)

And there's a few more bits and pieces of proof. If I look further into it maybe I can find out whether moaning could come into it a little further :happy:


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

> Recent studies show that autism and Asperger’s are not similar to those gene anomalies that Richard Dawkins describes. Evidence is mounting to support suspicions that autism has genetic roots, and it is not peculiar to specific locales determined by culture or geography and is blind to cultural specifics.


Richard Dawkins was talking about genetics and how culture affects them. This would explain why I have no regard for what was invented over time by society and how much culture doesn't matter to me, though it's interesting (at times) I have no regard for either. Especially not religion.

This is why I like to learn about animals to learn about humans also.



> Dawkins says that certain social and environmental conditions play an influential role in how the gene pool is divided. Religion, language, geographical location and social customs all ensure that mating is not just a random process. “I am suggesting that human culture has done very odd things to our genetics in the past,” says Dawkins. However, Dawkins also claims that taking the totality of our genes into account “we are a very uniform species,” and that these so called differences are mostly superfluous.


Maybe it's step forward, since I believe humans having culture etc is so odd, maybe it is a step forward so we're not such "uniformed species".

If that is the case I'm not bragging, if fact if the way I am is ahead of time I'm lonely. I do feel lonely and different a lot so don't be jealous if this theory is true :tongue: lol I'm oj.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I dated someone who was really loud years ago. She talked, laughed & sang very loudly & was very vocal. During sex she didn't scream or moan. She yelled, bellowed & mooed on & on.:laughing: At first it was almost too distracting for me to continue but I grew to like it over time. I think it was that I knew she was enjoying it as much as I was. That in itself was a revelation to me. For once I didn't feel like I was using someone (or having to beg for it) & it brought us closer. Now I sometimes miss all that noise. I asked her if I made any noise & she said not much, just heavy breathing mostly.


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Aqualung said:


> At first it was almost too distracting for me to continue but I grew to like it over time.


That made me rofl, thanks. I don't know if I'd be able to stand something like that ... I'd probably end up trying to smother her with a pillow or something. ^_^;;


----------



## crchirino (Jan 23, 2010)

I personally dislike it when people who don't naturally moan find the need to pretend they do. They just end up sounding like a pre-recorded impression of a baby's delivery on a low budget trashy MTV "reality" show. (Notice the quotes on reality.) 

Natural moaning and when its not occurring way too much is uber Hawt with a capital H.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lilsnowy (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks AB, I appreciate that. Also, I appreciate your thoughts on Autism and on evolution. I agree that people who are over the top with their noises may be faking, either to please their partner, or maybe because it excites them. However, I disagree with your theory about evolution. I don't want to debate or derail in any way; this is in response to you sharing your opinion about how evolution effects autism and sexuality: 

I think we are created by God to enjoy sex. I don't believe in evolution. I think we're above the animals, even though as physical beings, we may act in similar ways. I think he gave women a clitoris so we would experience extreme pleasure that makes us feel deeply bonded to someone and like you said, so we'd want to have sex. (In the ideal, I mean. Today sex is so cheapened, this may not happen) I think genetics are not based on evolution, but on both enviromental factors and family gene history. This is my opinion, just like you have your own opinion. I respect that.

There are an endless variety of humans, and endless possible mixes of cells, and also injuries and other factors like drugs, that may contribute to autism. And because of the variety of humans, there is a variety of sexual preferences , regardless of cognitive functioning. I've known two teenage boys with Aspergers who are attracted to girls, and one of them has a normal cautious fear of danger. No single experience can define all experience. Autism is different, but within the autistic spectrum there is a variety of sexual expression, just as outside. 

And unless someone can tell me with certainty that the first humans did not kiss, I will assume they did, because it is a common, enjoyable, sensual human experience, like you said. 

*But back to moaning*: :') My opinon's that, if you moan for real, you moan for real. No one else can define your personal experience. It's just yours. If you play it up you might be seen as fake, but maybe you don't care. Maybe it's all in fun. And if anything, sex should be fun!


----------



## seraphiel (Dec 26, 2009)

I almost never make any noises but I think I want to... It's like I open my mouth to make a sound but I hold my breath and tighten up in my chest which prevents any sound...

I think that's because of my selective mutism, I react a lot physically (writhing and stuff) but I won't make sounds, but it's like I'm forced into silence. It's similar to when I'm under stress or having a panic attack, or like when I'm feeling intense pain... I won't make sounds at all when I'm in a lot of pain, it looks like I'm screaming in agony but no sound comes out, it's weird....

anyway.


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

verbal fun is always fun....


....no idea what that means, it just feels like it fits on this thread!


----------



## Solace (Jan 12, 2010)

Kalifornia310 said:


> verbal fun is always fun....
> ....no idea what that means, it just feels like it fits on this thread!


I think you just endorsed verbal intercourse. Say what?


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Spades said:


> I think you just endorsed verbal intercourse.


Otherwise known as phone sex?


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

Spades said:


> I think you just endorsed verbal intercourse. Say what?


Lol! i think its a new revolutionary custom!! pass it on!!


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

This thread is incredibly amusing. I literally laughed out loud.... I think porn is very generic, and nobody realistically screams at the top of their lungs "GIVE IT TO ME HARDER BABBYYYY". I think that moaning differs from person to person. Personally I think when guys "grunt" is a turn off. It just grosses me out. But from personal experience, and hearing other people having sex, I think drugs and alcohol induce moaning/grunting. Maybe it's because both people are so fucked up, they can't tell they are faking it, and their partner cant tell either.


----------

